# Whitby Steampunk Weekend



## M. Robert Gibson (Feb 4, 2019)

Any Steampunks out there?
This is happening this weekend
Upcoming Events


----------



## Graymalkin (Feb 4, 2019)

I trust you will be suitably kitted out?


----------



## nixie (Feb 4, 2019)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> Any Steampunks out there?
> This is happening this weekend
> Upcoming Events


Some of us have a meet in York.


----------



## millymollymo (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm a regular at the Asylum <> though I don't think I'll make it to Whitby this weekend. If you go. Stay out the graveyard  and visit the YH cafe.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Feb 5, 2019)

nixie said:


> Some of us have a meet in York.


I hadn't forgotten   Just thought I'd spread the word to those less fortunate


----------



## Toby Frost (Feb 6, 2019)

Years ago, I used to go up to Whitby with goth friends. It never quite felt like my sort of thing, but I think it would be much more now there is a steampunk element. I was at the first four or five Asylums, and enjoyed them very much. I've not been for a while: it seems to have got very big, which is a good thing in terms of success (and selling books from a stall), but makes meeting people harder. I still do several smaller steampunk events every year, and enjoy them very much.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Feb 11, 2019)

Some photos from the weekend
Picture gallery: wonderful world of Steampunk

There's a lot of work gone into some of those costumes and accessories


----------

